# Dog Ramp for backseat of SUV (Honda CRV)



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

The rear doors of the Honda CRV don't open wide enough to allow for the Halfstep Ramp that I bought from Petsmart. Can anybody suggest something that they have perhaps used to get their GSDs into the backseat of their SUV? Incidentally, I have the sling-type car seat cover from Orvis and this covers the entire backseat.


----------



## jmlippitt454 (9 mo ago)

The back seat of a CRV Measures 29 1/2 - 30 inches from the top of the seat to the ground. The seat can only support a ramp or stairs that are 10' -12" wide. Who makes a ramp or stairs that would fit with these measurements & does not cost an arm & a leg?


----------

